# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  eye twitching.. couldn't keep it going

## woah

So I laid for like 40min listening to binaural beats trying to induce WILD just by clearing my mind and being aware of my breath and the sounds that I'm listening to.

After a while my eyes seemed to keep twitching and I couldn't control it, so I tried my best to just relax and "let it happen". I got slight amounts of closed eyed hallucinations like I would get when on some drugs, but I had a hard time actually getting anything more than that. After a while my eyes were still twitching and I wondered what would happen if I opened them, so I did, and then the twitching and visuals went away.

I felt a bit of SP but when I opened my eyes I found I could move freely. It felt like I could've moved the whole time, it would've just took a bit of effort.

How close was I to getting into a dream? I've experienced SP before when I was extremely sleep deprived, and this didn't really feel like true SP where I have to put every ounce of my willpower just to lift my hand.

----------


## KingYoshi

It is best try simply ignore the eye twitching. This happens sometimes and it won't have any negative effects on your technique, unless you allow it to. Focusing too much attention on it or worrying about the twitch can cause your progress to slow down dramatically. You got some hallucinations, so SP had at least started to set in. It hadn't got to the point of full blown SP, but you were getting there. Next time, just try to ignore the twitching completely and keep striving toward sleep. Observe your hallucinations, but don't try to make them into something they are not. Just allow them to do whatever they are doing. After a bit, they will start to become more vivid and coherent on their own. I simply think you were trying a bit too hard and just need to relax and allow the process to do the work for you. Congrats on your progress and just keep practicing. If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## woah

thx for the quick response

I think you're right, I did feel like I was trying too hard. I tried my best to keep my awareness, but my mind keeps drifting off and thinking stuff like "whoo something is happening gogogo faster". Logically I know I should just relax, observe, and be aware but when in the heat of the moment I have a hard time doing it.

I guess this is just a mental discipline issue and there's no easy way around it except to keep practicing?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, the more you get used to the process, the easier it will get to stay relaxed. If you need to, just remind yourself, "Take it slow, relax, and work toward sleep." Just keep gaining experience and try to learn from each and every one of them. Nice progress though  ::D: !!

----------


## Crucide

I realised my eye twitching was caused by me barely holding my eyes closed. Try relaxing your eyelids. :wink2:

----------

